# historique dans Safari



## dakar (14 Octobre 2013)

bonjour, j'ai un problème : dans Safari, l'historique s'arrête au même jour, dans le mois précédent ; comment faire pour trouver la suite de l' historique comportant quelques jours supplémentaires en arrière dans le temps ?
merci, ça presse un peu...
j'ai cherché dans TM, mais l'historique qui s'affiche dans Safari, est exactement le même que celui d'aujourd'hui....et donc s'arrête à un mois en arrière dans le temps...j'aurais cru qu'il reproduisait l'historique à sa date de restauration.. eh bien, non...
merci de votre aide


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Et  puisqu'on parle ici de Safari, donc d'un navigateur internet, on  déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes  de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## pascalformac (14 Octobre 2013)

detiail
verifier tes reglages Safari

si ca se trouve tu as le reglage " 30 jours"
(reglage par defaut des anciens safari)


----------



## dakar (14 Octobre 2013)

ben non, j'avais un mois....
donc, pas moyen d'aller quelque part pour retrouver l'historique de 10 jours avant le 14 septembre ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------

oui, j'avais le réglage 30 jours et aujourd'hui c'est  le 14... j'aurais voulu récupérer l'historique du 4 septembre...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Octobre 2013)

commence par changer ton reglage " historique"  pour beaucoup plus long qu'un mois
valide le

et ensuite redemarrer le mac 
et  retenter une restauration TM
(uniquement de l'historique)

edit
je pense à un detail
tes archives TM elles ,sont elles plus vieilles qu'un mois?

edit2
dans 99% des cas on retrouve un site visité en réflechissant à  comment pourquoi on y est arrivé et en recréant le contexte


----------



## dakar (14 Octobre 2013)

merci, Pascalformac, de me répondre.
Oui j'ai changé pour un an maintenant...... 
oui mes archives sont plus anciennes qu'un mois.... je me suis rendu sur TM sur la sauvegarde  de Safari du 6 septembre, j'ai  restauré puis lancé Safari et dans l'historique, je vois tjours le début de l'historique au  13 septembre, c'est à dire il y a un mois et un jour...pourquoi diable l'historique d'entre le 6 et le 13 septembre n'apparait pas ??? pourquoi c'est toujours celui du 13 qui apparait ??? qu'est-ce que je peux faire ???
Et pas moyen de trouver autrement que sur l'historique le fichier que je cherche...il ne doit être que là !
si tu vois une autre possibilité...
merci de ton aide


----------



## pascalformac (14 Octobre 2013)

ue remarque
 une activation accidentelle du surf privé et... c'est effacé
(par definition !)

par ailleurs ca peut etre une affaire de FACON dont tu restaures

*ca se fait safari fermé
*ensuit een allant au dossier safari  de ta biblio( via finder)

*on ouvre TM et on selectionne le fichier (History.plist)
puis cliquer remplacer
*ouvrir Safari
normalement tu auras surf d'aujourd'hui
et l'ancien


----------



## dakar (15 Octobre 2013)

OK, je reviens aujoud'hui seulement et je trouve ton mode d'emploi, merci.
 Donc, une fois que j'ai été jusqu'à "on ouvre TM et on sélectionne le fichier (history.plist) " je l'ai bien affiché sur le bureau, mais je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de faire ce que tu dis : "cliquer remplacer" ; dans le menu contextuel obtenu avec clic sur contrôle et sur le fichier, ça ne figure pas.
on voit  des indications, mais aucune ne correspond à "remplacer".
peut-être que tu pourrais me dire comment on trouve ça ?  quand on est dans TM avec le fichier .plist sur le bureau rempli d'étoiles tout autour,  on ne peut  que se servir du clavier pour  faire quelque chose ...enfin, à ma connaissance...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Octobre 2013)

je suis pas sur mac en ce moment donc pas le menu TM
remplacer =restaurer !!
et inutile de placer sur bureau , case passe directement via les  archives TM
http://www.osxfacile.com/timemachine.htm

sinon tout aussi simple et sans restaurer
ouvrir le fichier  history avec textedit et fouiner
(ou smultron  ou équivalent qui presente mieux)


----------



## dakar (16 Octobre 2013)

Merci beaucoup, j'ai pu récupérer l'historique que je cherchais, le seul hic c'est que c'est tout écrit en titre, et  en résumé, et pas moyen de se rendre sur le site où  se trouve le lien qui m'intéresse...on ne peut que lire ce qui est écrit, alors que dans l'historique en cours de validité, tu cliques sur le lien et la page Internet que tu veux s'ouvre...
A moins que tu aies une idée ?....


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2013)

ouvrir avec un logiciel de texte ca donne quoi?
smultron devrait donner les url  à copier coller
chez moi ca le faisait avec history plist



sinon très franchement entre indications de titres et souvenirs de ce dont parlait la page et une recherche google et tu retombes dessus après quelques tatonnements

cette page tu n'y etais PAS arrivée  par hasard et tu y as forcement lu ou vu des choses qui titillerent ton intérêt( et assez pour avoir envie d'y retourner)
suffit de recréer le contexte et ou plonger dans ses souvenirs


----------



## dakar (16 Octobre 2013)

avec TextEdit , ça donne des tas de lettres et signes bizarres, entourant des  mots compréhensibles, indiquant en gros ce qui était sur l'adresse (le lien ?). Dans Pages, rien, dans Word non plus.

---------- Post added at 18h53 ---------- Previous post was at 18h47 ----------

suite : j'ai téléchargé smultron, et en anglais...je vais essayer de comprendre ce qu'il faut faire...
Non, tu sais, je me souviens exactement ce qu'il y avait sur la page, et que je veux retrouver !...je veux que la page s'ouvre, et pas moyen d'y arriver ; il y avait dessus un abonnement SFR avec tous les détails, et maintenant je ne peux plus mettre la main dessus...SFR ne veut pas me l'envoyer en copie, et pour cause, ils ont fait une erreur d'inscription et  j'aurais voulu leur mettre le nez dessus...
ça m'apprendra  à ne pas avoir enregistré  de suite la page, comme je le fais d'habitude...
En tout cas, merci beaucoup de ton aide, Pascalformac, comme d'habitude..


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2013)

dakar a dit:


> Non, tu sais, je me souviens exactement ce qu'il y avait sur la page, et que je veux retrouver !...je veux que la page s'ouvre, et pas moyen d'y arriver ; il y avait dessus un abonnement SFR avec tous les détails, et maintenant je ne peux plus mettre la main dessus...SFR ne veut pas me l'envoyer en copie, et pour cause, ils ont fait une erreur d'inscription et  j'aurais voulu leur mettre le nez dessus...
> ça m'apprendra  à ne pas avoir enregistré  de suite la page, comme je le fais d'habitude...
> En tout cas, merci beaucoup de ton aide, Pascalformac, comme d'habitude..


ah ben voilààààà
ca avance

donc si je comprends 
soit tu as VU une offre alléchante et tu n'as pas pensé ni à mettre en signet  ni à copier coller ni fait une capture
( c'est idiot)
soit tu as validé une inscription et en ce cas pareil =traces persos
(c'est comme photocopier ses contrats)
et s'il y a eu signature et validation , c'est un contrat engageant les deux parties 

s'il n'y a pas eu signature ca n'engage pas SFR qui peut  arguer de bug , promo temporaire expirée, berlue du lecteur etc
le seul risque minime pour SFR serait " pub mensongère" 
(à condition de pouvoir le prouver irrefutablement)

et si tu DETAILLAIS la chose??
une recherche maline permet de retrouver des tas de choses même disparues


----------



## dakar (17 Octobre 2013)

bon, avec smaltron j'ai pu ouvrir des liens, malgré leurs intitulés bizarres... merci. Mais je n'ai pas pu ouvrir ceux que je voulais...ils sont avec le "s" après http, ce qui fait que Safari dit qu'il ne peut pas les ouvrir...
Non, avec SFR, j'ai bien signé un abonnement, et la fibre m'a été installée normalement ensuite ; la seule chose qui cloche, puisque tu veux le savoir,  (et d'ailleurs cela peut servir à d'autres pour ne pas oublier, vu la mauvaise foi de SFR, de faire l'enregistrement de l'abonnement, ce que je ne me pardonne pas d'avoir omis de  faire...) c'est qu'au moment de l'abonnement, j'ai demandé la portabilité de mon numéro de téléphone de la maison, et j'attends toujours depuis presque un mois, qu'on me le fasse ; tous mes contacts rouspètent parce que je n'ai plus mon numéro habituel !... SFR prétend que je n'ai pas coché la demande...et moi j'ai l'absolue certitude de l'avoir fait...je crois qu'ils vont finir par mettre les pouces, parce que je les ai menacés de retourner sur Free...qui, hélas, n'a toujours pas la fibre dans ma rue...et les transmissions de télé par téléphone, chez Free, ça n'est pas le top..c'est souvent brouillé....c'est pourquoi j'ai préféré prendre la fibre. Remarque, chez Bouygues aussi, il y a la fibre par ici... Oilà...
Encore une fois , merci de tes bons  conseils...

---------- Post added at 17h54 ---------- Previous post was at 17h47 ----------

toi qui es de si bon conseil, peut-être saurais-tu me dire comment faire ouvrir par Safari un lien avec "https "  ?
j'ai essayé d'ôter le "s", mais ça ne marche pas... ! ??? 
 j'ai repérédans l'historique  le lien où doit se trouver mon abonnement, avec smaltron, mais ça ne s'ouvre pas ; sur le site SFR, dans Mon abonnement, il n'y a pas trace du contrat passé sur Internet ...on n'affiche pas la page d'inscription,   et si je pouvais mettre la main dessus...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2013)

Aaaah

bon alors déjà même avec l'historique tu n'aurais sans doute *pas *retrouvé la page telle que tu  l'aurais -selon toi-remplie
tu serais tombée sur page avec demande de log ou à la rigueur ton compte sfr (fibre)  si log mémorisé  et autoremplissage ( ce que je* de*conseille pour les sites où de l'argent est en jeu ) 
ensuite tu serais soit sur  accueil page de compte  soit la page du contrat actuel

par ailleurs on croit souvent avoir coché un truc et en fait non
(trrrrrèèès banal)
et d'ailleurs en passant si tu avais imprimé la page , fait une capture écran  , là t'avais des éléments (  des présomptions de preuve)

de toutes facons sfr a les traces à plusieurs titres
comme FAI 
les FAI en France  doivent par la Loi garder les traces de ce que fait l'abonné
comme entreprise
elle a des traces informatiques des contrats signés électroniquement entre elle et des clients

donc pour l'instant il y a un conflit
ce conflit peut etre resolu de divers manières:
-perseverance ,
-intermédiaire concilliation  dossier auprès du médiateur abilité , voir les fiches DGCCRF ou le contrat , c'est en theorie mentionné,  en tous cas c'est mentionné sur le site sfr  assistance sfr (modalités de recours au médiateur)
 ou
 -action en justice
( tribunal d'instance, injonction de faire, remboursements, préjudice subi  dommages et intérêts etc etc) 
c'est quasi gratuit
 mais faut bien monter  son dossier

portabilité
les couacs sont trèèèèèèèès courants,en particulier coté délai de la mise en place
(je parle ici de portabilité demandée et visible dans le contrat sur site sfr ,pas de """bug""" informatique)
et aussi de quoi à quoi et comment  ( free à SFR, ou sfr adsl à fibre, avec sans resiliation reabonnement etc)

en attendant tu peux donner à tes correspondants le "vrai "  numero de ligne fibre
(équivalent de numero de ligne ADSL en 09)
puisque le numero porté n'est que du maquillage
concretement c'est l'autre qui est appelé


et ne pas oublier le rappel de l'ARCEP qui precise bien que la portabilité( y compris de ADSL vers fibre) n'est pas obligatoire , et n'est qu'un geste commercial
voir encadré sur site Arcep
 là
La portabilité des numéros fixes

et sinon quelques bons tuyaux divers là
FAQ Espace juridique - SOS INTERNAUTES

et un oeu là
SOS INTERNAUTES -> Section juridique SFR/ Neuf Cegetel


----------



## dakar (18 Octobre 2013)

bon, merci de tous les renseignements...

pour celui -ci : 

"de toutes facons sfr a les traces à plusieurs titres
comme FAI 
les FAI en France doivent par la Loi garder les traces de ce que fait l'abonné
comme entreprise
elle a des traces informatiques des contrats signés électroniquement entre elle et des clients"

comment peut-on s'y prendre pour avoir la copie du contrat signé électroniquement.... ? dois-je écrire au service client ou au service consommateur ?  puisque sur mon compte client, on ne peut pas demander cette copie...elle  n'est pas proposée...

et pour le VRAI numéro dont tu parles ??  on m'a attribué en effet un numéro initial...pas par 09.
Donc, même question : à qui demander ?  (par écrit, bien sûr !...)

---------- Post added at 13h36 ---------- Previous post was at 13h23 ----------

attends, tu dis :
"de toutes facons sfr a les traces à plusieurs titres
comme FAI 
les FAI en France doivent par la Loi garder les traces de ce que fait l'abonné
comme entreprise
elle a des traces informatiques des contrats signés électroniquement entre elle et des clients", 

comment sais-tu cela ? as-tu la possibilité de me fournir un  moyen de vérifier -si j'en ai besoin pour faire pression- quel texte légal les oblige ?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Octobre 2013)

tu vassur ta page de compte  avec ton contrat  options etc et tu cliques 
imprimer


----------



## dakar (19 Octobre 2013)

ben non, sur la page de mon abonnement, il y a tout sauf ça... j'ai cherché partout, rien.  la souscription n'apparait nulle part...enfin, nulle part de visible.
Donc, je vais leur écrire et demander ce qui se passe....


----------



## pascalformac (19 Octobre 2013)

la page de gestion de compte ( et des options) est le contrat
( ca et les CGU)

et sur tous les navigateurs il y a un menu pour imprimer ( tout ou partie de page)
en general Fichier/imprimer


----------

